# NCMR Adds 4 More Rescues



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Northcentral Maltese Rescue has had a number of fluffs rescued recently. Please let's do all we can to help this less fortunate babies.*

*Mini:*
Located in Germantown, WI:
Meet Mini, a 7 year old female Maltese who was relinquished into rescue due to her owner moving to senior housing. Mini has it all: looks and personality all in one “mini” package. She loves her person and will “talk” to you when she sits on your lap, which did we say is her most favorite thing in the world to do! Mini uses pee pads but will also potty outside. She does need a little brush up on her potty training skills. Mini is crate trained and sleeps in her crate all night. She walks well on a leash. Mini is spayed and completely vetted. She did lose some teeth with her last dental but does fine with small kibble. 
If this little girl captures your heart please fill out and mail in an adoption application and then call Mary Palmer at 262-633-9371.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Cookie:*
Located in Kansas City Missouri; 
Hi my name is Cookie and I am a happy boy to be a foster dog. Since coming into rescue I have gotten all the vet care I needed. I am neutered, got all my shots and even got my teeth all cleaned. I am 7pounds and about 7 years old. 
I love to sleep in the dog bed on the floor. Some of the dogs get on the bed at night but I prefer the floor and really need a buddy with me too. 
I am not confident that people are going to be nice to me so I stay back and watch and I smile but unless mom comes and gets me I do not ask to be petted or picked up. I love when my dinner is put into a crate. I was worried that the other dogs would steal my food now I can eat safely in the crate. 
I would like to live with another dog so I know how I am supposed to act with the family. I really like people but they still scare me alittle. I really need someone with a big heart who will be willing to love me enough to help me learn to enjoy life like a handsome guy like me should. 
Please call Mary at 262-633-9371 if your heart is big enough to help me find love.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Cricket:*
Hi my name is Cricket and I began life in Alaska but I can’t really discuss that. I was found lost and alone by a nice family and they tracked my microchip to Alaska but the vet clinic that put it in me had no records to trace back for me.
Located in Kansas City Missouri, Hi my name is Cricket, just like the little bug. Some how I started out in Alaska and ended up here in Missouri. I was rescued by the wonderful people in what they call a rescue and boy am I happy they did. I am about 4 years old. No one understands me when I tell them so they really are not exactly sure. 
I love sitting in with you on the furniture but unless you provide me some stairs or some way up and down I have to stay on the floor. I do know how to convince you to pick me up by being adorable and reaching up to you with my front paws. I can’t get down without help.
I may be tiny but I am not concerned about that when I want to play. I can keep up with the best of them. 
I am working hard on my housetraining and doing a pretty good job of it too. I weigh a mire 4 pounds and like to keep my little dog figure. I am current on all my shots, just had my teeth cleaned and I am spay. Please think about opening your home and heart to me. If you want to know more about me please call Mary at 262-633-9371 Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Sparkle:*
Located in Kansas City Missouri; Hi my name is Sparkle and I am happy to be a foster dog. I came out of a puppy mill and they did not treat me so well. When I was dropped off at the animal control a nice lady saw I needed medical treatment and found this soft hearted foster mom. I got a lot of attention from the rescue people and they did everything to make me a healthy little dog I am today. I am spay, had my teeth cleaned and all of my shots are done.

My foster mom says my smile is prettier now without the gnarly teeth. I never minded how they looked but it sure is nice not to have them hurt. I smile a lot at my foster mom, she seems to like that and she lets me kiss her hand when I get brave and sneak over for kisses. I like being held, and have come a long way since I came into rescue. 
I do need a quiet home, perhaps with another dog to keep me company. I really am frightened of small children, so perhaps there are some empty nesters out there who like a quiet home too. 

I am getting braver every day. I have tried out the stairs to the bed and I like sleeping on the bed. I have learned to take treats. I get along well with the other doggies in the house. I want to live in a home where I can get petted and cuddled. I have lots of kisses and smiles to give. Please call Mary at 262-633-9371 if you and your doggie would like my company.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh, holy cow. I want them all!!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love Mini! She is precious! I hope she finds her perfect home!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

All so precious. Would love to take them all in. My heart goes out to them and all involved in their rescue.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

*Desi in competion with NCMR rescues*

My foster dog Desi is now competing with Sparkle, Cricket and Cookie on Petfinders in Kansas City. :shocked: I hope they all find wonderful homes. Desi has had a few inquiries, but the applicant's just weren't the right home for her. She is such a different girl now. She has been free for 4 months and 6 days now. I love her so much.
:wub2:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless you, Fran, for giving Desi a loving foster home. I hope she and these other babies will find the perfect homes.


----------

